# what is the most reliable DTG machine for someone starting out?



## PrintExpert (Apr 21, 2008)

What's the most reliable kind of machine for a starter?


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

Brother,Brother,Brother


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

Yes, the Brother GT541 is by far the most reliable DTG machine out there....HOWEVER, it does not print white ink, so you're limited to mainly whites & lite color shirts, although some owners here on this forum have printed like black ink on dark green shirts with good results....but if you want white ink, then it's a toss up on the other models...I'm sure other forum members will "ring in" here.
Also, if you're starting up, check out www.equipmentzone.com; they sell refurbished TJet 2 machines, and their support after the sale is excellent.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

If you want to print on darks as was my case, I would highly reccomend the dtg HM1. Its a great machine and you cant beat the quality of the prints as far as I am concerned  Customer service is also great which you really should take into consideration when buying a machine.

Here is a thread from all different machine owners and what their opinions are on their particular machine, this may help you to know what type of research to do before you purchase. 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html

Hope this helps


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: DTG.*

T-jet is the best.


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

Again, Brother


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

For a beginner who want´s to print on dark shirts I would go for a refurbished T2 from equipmentzone. My opinion is: Worlds best DTG-printer (and I have a bunch of them)!


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: DTG.*

I couldn't agree more Peta...Equipment Zone best customer service as well...


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

Yes Equipmentzone is the best when it comes to T-Jets they have my old one that I sold to them after I bought my Brother.If you are looking to do light shirts with ZERO problems that means any shirt but NAVY BLUE or BLACK buy all means buy the BROTHER,I have had ZERO Problems with it.
after a year and a half of becoming a T-JET TECH,becauase of all the problems with it.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

I don´t want to turn this thread into a T-Jet vs. Brother-discussion BUT we don´t agree that the problems I´ve seen on this forum is printer/brand-related (I´m not counting T-Jet3 wich in my opiniun was a big mistake).

1. If you run a DTG-printer without white ink you have zero problems (head-clogs and many other problems depends on the titanium oxid in white ink)
2. Most problems are user-related (I have classes for DTG-users in Sweden).
3. 75-80% of all questions/problems that pops up from new users is related to printing on black shirts and that is not so hard if you follow our instructions or other great tip from other users here on this forum or USSCREEN support forums.

By writing DTG I mean all Epson-based printers that prints Direct To Garment and are able to print with white ink (T-Jet, DTG, Anajet etc.)

And if you can´t print white ink you can only print full colour prints on white shirts. It looks terrible on light-coloured shirts and the only print you really can do on light-coloured shirts and blue, red, green, orange etc. is pure black or dark blue otherwise the shirt colour will show thru.

Just my thoughts for the day


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: DTG.*



Peta said:


> I
> 2. Most problems are user-related .


you hit the nail on th head (good point).


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: DTG.*

Brother again, 100% satisfied


----------



## PrintExpert (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: DTG.*

Thanks guys, I guess I'll have to do a lot more market survey and project feasibility, cause I usually have orders for dark colored shirts but I presently use the common screen print methods to achieve great prints on them. I'm actually looking for a reliable DTG printer that could give me great prints on all colors of shirts (including black).
Thank you all for your responses. You were quite frank.


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: DTG.*

I woudn't call clogging neccesarally a user issue. It's a Titanium Oxide issue that requires certain amount user attention. My vote is for brother.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

I'm sure the Brother is an excellent machine, but I decided on the t-jet blazer as I wanted the white ink feature and so far am very pleased with it. 

No matter what machine you get, there is going to be a learning curve and daily maintenance. I also own a roland sp-300 and its the same issue, daily maintenance. You have to keep these machines running day after day or you going to have ink related problems, there not meant to sit around for days or weeks with no use.

Not trying to detour you from your purchase, just stating the facts as I'm sure others will agree.

Mike


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

I totally agree with mike. I have had my machine for about coming up on a year and I have had not one clog. Maintenance is essential with any type of commercial equipment. The white ink dtg machines require much more attention and learning but the payoffs are not being limited on what you can print. If you take owning the machine seriously and take care of it you wont have clogging issues.

And regarding odgraphics comment above, clogging is directly a user issue. If the user it taking proper care of the machine than they will not have clogging. Therefore it is directly related to the user whether the machine clogs or not. The new white ink, well not really new as its been out now for about 6 months, is not the old white ink that settled easily. The white ink that is in use now is actually not easy to get clogs with. Read back in the last six months and see how many people who are using the new ink have clogging issues. For some reason this rumor continues on even though it is not even the same ink that was in use when these issues were bad.

Like I said above I have never had a clog and take good care of my machine. That is very important to keep in mind. If you want a machine that prints white, make sure to learn the care of a machine that prints with white.


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: DTG.*

I have to disagree. I do virtually no maintenance on my brother and
very litlle on my Roland SC545EX POR II. But Hey What do I know.
Until you own a brother you'll never know the meaning of a true virtually maintenance free machine. Trust me I own a T-jet before, what a headache. Only Brother owners truly understand this.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

What I was saying is that if you are going to use white ink than be aware of the care it requires. Clogging will happen if the machine does not have proper care. There for it is a user issue. No one should buy a machine with white ink without knowing what is involved in caring for it and using it properly. I myself looked at the brother when shopping for my machine and decided I was prepared to do the extra maintenance to have a more versatile machine that would not limit me. Dont get me wrong the brother is a nice machine and you dont have to worry about the white ink or rip software. But at the same time with out the white ink and the rip software it limits what you are able to do.

It all comes down to what ones business model is and what their preference is. I think any of the machines can be good with the right operator behind it. Just as you love your machine, I feel the same about mine. We all have valid opinions but they should be based on fact.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: DTG.*

Well if you keep your machine in a Garage and you don't control the environment (humidity) of cause your going to have headache with clogging. These machines need a little work, but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*



odgraphics said:


> I have to disagree. I do virtually no maintenance on my brother and
> very litlle on my Roland SC545EX POR II. But Hey What do I know.
> Until you own a brother you'll never know the meaning of a true virtually maintenance free machine. Trust me I own a T-jet before, what a headache. Only Brother owners truly understand this.


Did you use white ink in the T-jet? It´s not a printer/brand issue if it works or not. A T-jet or Kiosk without white ink runs excellent without maintenence. I have some experiment printers (T-jet´s) that I have filled with solvent ink for golfballs etc. and textile ink for just printing white. I do no service or maintenence at all and can let a printer stand still for a couple of weeks without any problem to get it going again. One headclean and a nozzlecheck is all it takes.

I also have some big-format printers (Roland PRO, Encad, Epson etc.) and all of them demand some kind of regular maintenence but not as much as printers equipped with white ink. And that´s up to the user to understand.

I think Brother is a great printer but best ROI you will get on a refurbished T-Jet or Kiosk. If you can´t or don´t want learn how to print white just use 7 colours instead. I´ve been using and working with professional inkjet printers for 15 years - But Hey What do I know


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

Kiosk is one to really consider. Much more options


----------



## odgraphics (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: DTG.*

I don't work out of a garage, I have a store front location, and I didn't used the white ink at the time of the T-jet. I tried and it added more problems than what I already was having. Nontheless there are people who do great and there are some people who go thru hell. My recommendation is if you want next to nothing for maintenance than go Brother. If you are looking to branch out your possibilities than a dark shirt machine be best, BUT, be prepared to deal waht ever comes out of it. 

I will say this, USScreen and Harry do have good support in my opinion. I dealt with it personally. I believe no support needed is the best support. Good Luck!


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*



kepps2813 said:


> Kiosk is one to really consider. Much more options


More options? Compared to what?? Please explain


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*

options as far as if you want to use the white ink or not. By getting something u can add white ink to later allows you to print on black. You can also print on tiles, golf balls, mouse pads, which I'm sure you can do most with any of the other printers too. I mostly ment you could do black.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: DTG.*



kepps2813 said:


> options as far as if you want to use the white ink or not. By getting something u can add white ink to later allows you to print on black. You can also print on tiles, golf balls, mouse pads, which I'm sure you can do most with any of the other printers too. I mostly ment you could do black.


Ok, that make sense!


----------

